# SW Ontario



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Me. Would rather be from NW Ontario but it is what it is I guess.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Me. Would rather be from NW Ontario but it is what it is I guess.
> Yesterday 08:15 PM


X2:darkbeer:


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Essex county.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm from SW.......not sure if I'd rather be NW or not..... :wink:


----------



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

Essex County!:darkbeer:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Waterloo region


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

from Woodstock, Ontario


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm in Durham Region now, but originally from Lambton County.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

shakyshot said:


> Waterloo region


x2....


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

I'm in Meaford area
would rather be north of Ontario or back to alberta:darkbeer:


----------



## fastbow (Dec 31, 2008)

Cambridge Ontario


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Goderich


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Chatham - Kent for me.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

St Thomas


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Tillsonburg here


----------



## Archer of Brant (Mar 19, 2007)

Brantford.The armpit of the world.


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

Chatham ,But if I win the lottery it would be a 1 way ticket to the Yukon. :elch:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Hello from Priceville.


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

56Bearbow said:


> Chatham ,But if I win the lottery it would be a 1 way ticket to the Yukon. :elch:


+2 :darkbeer:


----------



## cruzctrl (Feb 24, 2010)

Toronto Ont.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

ILDERTON! (Moirville ;D)


----------



## Bruce County (Jun 5, 2009)

Port Elgin


----------



## hikerman (Apr 5, 2008)

Orangeville area. I agree If I could-northbound I'd be heading!!


----------



## Timbow (Apr 11, 2003)

Another Essex county guy. I shoot with Q2xlbowhunter and Cath8r.

Tim


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Muskoka - and loving it


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

*sw ontario*

essex county.


----------



## Timbow (Apr 11, 2003)

nicodemo said:


> essex county.


Hey Mark........one post in a year and half......busy guy.....LOL. How's things?

Tim


----------



## BowHunt_GoDDeSS (Mar 23, 2010)

St. Catharines here!


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

Clinton. Moved from Elliot Lake. It's a nice place to visit.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Timbow said:


> Another Essex county guy. I shoot with Cath8r.
> 
> Tim


I feel sorry for you.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Meaford as well here. Can throw a rock in can.*******'s backyard.


----------



## RoughNeckJr (Mar 11, 2010)

Timbow said:


> Another Essex county guy. I shoot with Q2xlbowhunter and Cath8r.
> 
> Same here! Timbows my dad! :smile:


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

wheelie said:


> Meaford as well here. Can throw a rock in can.*******'s backyard.


yep, and I can do it too! 
I might move my target more to the left, using your house as stopper in case I miss. :wav:

did I said that? lets get a beer!


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

cdn.******* said:


> yep, and I can do it too!
> I might move my target more to the left, using your house as stopper in case I miss. :wav:
> 
> did I said that? lets get a beer!


LOL, house ok, just don't hit my shed, just got it sided after 1 1/2 of tyvak. LOL :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

RoughNeckJr said:


> Timbow said:
> 
> 
> > Another Essex county guy. I shoot with Q2xlbowhunter and Cath8r.
> ...


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Stratford. :darkbeer:


----------



## moosehntr (Mar 30, 2010)

Essex County.


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

essex county!


----------



## novadoc (Jul 14, 2009)

kitchener/waterloo area


----------



## red x (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to live in Chatham. 

in Mississaga now and hunt in perry sound area


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

greetings from the busling metropolis that is London


----------



## jrttg (Nov 26, 2009)

milton/ dorchester


----------



## scars (Jul 3, 2009)

amherstburg:darkbeer:


----------



## Twister10 (Oct 14, 2007)

Brantford


----------



## red dog (Nov 7, 2005)

cambridge ontario


----------



## GIT R DONE (Nov 6, 2009)

Perth County


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Peterborough here.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

I live in Trenton, but I'm down in Fergus quite a bit visiting my girlfriend.


----------



## KGC_Bowhunter (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm knightin' it in London


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Chatham Kent


----------



## macdonda (Oct 30, 2004)

Sarnia - great spot!


----------



## jrttg (Nov 26, 2009)

forgot hunt in huron county

Hunting confessions


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

Quinte West here


----------



## ruddfan (Nov 1, 2010)

Just outside Niagara Falls but from Essex county,,,moving back there this March..... Bigger bucks in Essex County..


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

essex county


----------



## tman74 (Sep 22, 2010)

Guelph


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

hey tim just started getting into this sight think you will be hearing alot more from me.


----------

